# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 7/2015

## Ives000

Eto cure moje drage! Dobro došle u novo odbrojavanje! Nadam se da će nam ovo odbrojavanje donijeti samo radost i puno sreće.  :grouphug: 
Želim vam sve što i sebi ( *ll* )  ... pa zato curke moje.. živjele vi meni   :Kiss:   :pivo:  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 1.7.2015.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: * 




ankica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
biserko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc 
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Gumi-gumi: *



petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
wannahavenoah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
zenii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ladyB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mami 2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc​
tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
*

----------


## Tayla

Dobro jutro, cure!!  :grouphug: 

Šiškica se pridružila nečekalicama! Jedva čekam da padnu prvi testići. Da bar svi budu pozitivni!!!

----------


## Ives000

Šiškice,   :fige:  sretno tebi i curama u* ljubičicama*  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, cure  :Coffee: 

Evo mene naspavane, kavica je kuhana, pa se poslužite  :Smile: 

Svima puno sreće u ovom odbrojavanju želim i da što prije se otvori novo s bar jednim novim nickom! 

*Ives*, u kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## biserko

Jutro, cure.
Tanita, stvarno svaka cast na pozitivi i hrabrosti  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala na kavici, baš će mi dobro doći. Eto ja sam ti u fazi čekanja . Prije dva dana mi je bila ''O'' pa sad brojim dane do testa.. sve smo uredno pokrili čak mislim i više nego što smo trebali  :Laughing:  imam  neka ''probadnja'' u jajnicima, ali više nisam sigurna od čega, jer sam jako naduta pa mislim da je možda zbog tog..  :neznam:

----------


## Tanita14

I da se osvrnem još na riječi potpore iz starog odbrojavanja; hvala vam,curke još jednom, divne ste  :grouphug:  
Stvarno nije fer da se ovo dogodi ijednoj od nas, pogotovo ne više puta. Ali nema nam druge, nego odtugovati i krenuti dalje.

----------


## Tanita14

> Hvala na kavici, baš će mi dobro doći. Eto ja sam ti u fazi čekanja . Prije dva dana mi je bila ''O'' pa sad brojim dane do testa.. sve smo uredno pokrili čak mislim i više nego što smo trebali  imam  neka ''probadnja'' u jajnicima, ali više nisam sigurna od čega, jer sam jako naduta pa mislim da je možda zbog tog..


Joj, draga, nadam se da ste jedni od onih kojima će uspjeti od prve  :Smile:  Meni je do negdje 7-8 dpo bio tulum u jajnicima, a onda samo neko zatišje. Vibram da je kod tebe tulum radi stvaranja novog života!

----------


## Ives000

> I da se osvrnem još na riječi potpore iz starog odbrojavanja; hvala vam,curke još jednom, divne ste  
> Stvarno nije fer da se ovo dogodi ijednoj od nas, pogotovo ne više puta. Ali nema nam druge, nego odtugovati i krenuti dalje.


Ma ti si jedna predivna dušica, i zbilja ti se divim.  :Love:  Pokazala si snagu u jako teškim trenutcima a to ne može svatko. Doći će i lijepa vremena. Sigurna sam u to. Tu smo za tebe  :grouphug:

----------


## biserko

Ives, vibrice na najjace  :fige:

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure moje sretno i kratko odbrojavanje zelim!
Ives to je dobar znak, tako je i mene sve nesto bockalo. I onda tjedan dana nakon pretpostavljene O kao grcici u jajnicima i preponama. Dobro je da osjetiš nesto!

----------


## zasad skulirana

aha,pardon nisam skužila novo odbrojavanje pa ću zakeljit opet post: 




> Kao sto sam vec i napisala, beskrajno sam tuzna, ali i nekako realna. Dogadja se cesto i cesce nego mislimo, pa, evo, ovaj put sam to bila ja.


bravo za realnost,jer se uistinu u tako ranoj trudnoći to jaaako često događa,i meni se točno prije 5god, tjedan kraća trudnoća je bila...
tada mi je ginić rekao da se statistički to u ljetnim mjesecima ćešće događa..zašto,pojma nemam....

nadam se da ćeš čim prije u nove pokušaje i pobjede!

za mučnine,koliko god čudno zvučalo,meni je pomagalo vježbanje i šetnja vani na zraku...
2x sam se "predala" i legla na kauč i bilo bi mi još gore...

----------


## bubekica

*tanita* drz se  :Love:

----------


## LadyB

> I da se osvrnem još na riječi potpore iz starog odbrojavanja; hvala vam,curke još jednom, divne ste  
> Stvarno nije fer da se ovo dogodi ijednoj od nas, pogotovo ne više puta. Ali nema nam druge, nego odtugovati i krenuti dalje.


Draga *Tanita*, sad sam pročitala tužnu vijest i potpuno suosjećam s tobom, ali neću te dodatno žalostiti već ću ti samo reci da svaki dan što prođe bude lakše i slika o svemu bude mnogo bistrija, glava informiranija... Za početak, nadam se da je sama kiretaža dobro napravljena i da će se tijelo najnormalnije oporaviti, da ćeš skupiti i snage za obaviti nekoliko pretraga koje bi ti mogle značiti nešto za budućnost, i na kraju krajeva da imas divnog parnera u svemu ovome koji će te u tišini držati za ruku i kada više ne bude rijeci na tu temu... Drži se i piši, pitaj... meni je tako bilo lakše.. I da, evo 1.7. i mi krećemo u novu akciju, to ti najviše govori koliko smo daleko dogurali od tog prokletog travnja...

----------


## žužy

Kavicaaaaaaa!
Gdje ste jutros nestale..  :mama:

----------


## wannahavenoah

> Kavicaaaaaaa!
> Gdje ste jutros nestale..


i kod mene kavica curkee!!!! :hug:

----------


## biserko

Dobro jutro, djevojke.
Zuzi, kako si ti?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 2.7.2015. *  :iskušenje: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Love:  *  




ankica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
biserko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



ODBROJAVALICE:*  :štrika:   :rock: *



petticoat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
wannahavenoah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
zenii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ladyB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
mami 2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc​
tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc*

----------


## Ives000

jutro svima, vrijeme je za  :Coffee:   Kako ste ekipa, jel ima kakvih novosti ???







> Joj, draga, nadam se da ste jedni od onih kojima će uspjeti od prve  Meni je do negdje 7-8 dpo bio tulum u jajnicima, a onda samo neko zatišje. Vibram da je kod tebe tulum radi stvaranja novog života!


onda kod mene i ako je došlo do oplodnje još je rano da išta osjećam ili??? Hvala ti  :Kiss: 





> Ives to je dobar znak, tako je i mene sve nesto bockalo. I onda tjedan dana nakon pretpostavljene O kao grcici u jajnicima i preponama. Dobro je da osjetiš nesto!



Uf, da je bar to to. Nisam više ni sama sigurna, osjetim kako mi nešto trne i u području jajnika i kao da mi se širi u prepone i nogu.. pa dobivam stalno poriv da se istežem.. a o valunzima da ti ni ne pričam..ma to je sve od tableta. Tko bi rekao da su tako jake, a tako su male 

*Biserko*  :Kiss:

----------


## ooleot

Bokić!

Ja sam si malo danas nadobuno odmah ujutro piš piš po testiću. Znam da je ubrer rano al ono svejedno ponadah se da se mozda bude vidjelo nekaj barem malo.
Ali nista  :Nope: 

mozda sutra....

----------


## Ives000

ooleot, ajde , ima još nade. Još nije ništa gotovo  :Kiss:   Držim ti fige za *ll *  :fige:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives mislim da ti to nije od tableta, ista stvar je meni sad bila, ali ista   :Smile: 

Ooleot rano rano, nema smisla ..

----------


## žužy

> Dobro jutro, djevojke.
> Zuzi, kako si ti?


Dobro sam,hvala :Kiss: 
Evo nas 11+2,i nadam se da su neugodna iznenađenja iza nas. Još sam na mirovanju,ne radim ništa..sljedeći pregled za oko tri tj.

----------


## žužy

ooleot,daj me podsjeti..vi ste išli na AIH ili? Koji ti je dpo?

----------


## ooleot

AIH 10 dpo

----------


## Tanita14

Juto, curice!



Zuzy, evo, pije se kavica. Koristim ovo vrijeme za spavanje i ljencarenje. Jucer nam moja mama donjela rucak, pa ni kuhat ne moram. Pogledala Sex&City 1, danas je na redu drugi dio. 



Da vas pitam. Krvarila sam na dan kiretaze, jucer nista, danas opet. To ok? Trbuh me boli onak, kao kad imam M.

----------


## Tanita14

Ooleot, rano je jos, bejbe. Ives, isto tako. Ja sam u ne trudnim ciklusima imala sve simptome, u trudnoci tek nakon izostanka M, ali vibram vam do neba da je to to.



Zuzy, samo odmaraj, za tri tj ce vec mali covjek biti na uvz-u  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Draga to je ok sto te boli. Maternica se vraca i osjecas lagano stezanje. I mene je uhvatila panika nakon kiretaze sto me jos boli pa mi je sestra u bolnici tako objasnila. A sto se tice krvarenja mozes lagano krvarit i cijeli tjedan (tako je bilo kod mene).

----------


## <mišica>

Bokić svima  :Smile: 

Tanita, ne znam što bih ti rekla, osim samo hrabro...

Ja dolazim s pregleda, sutra nam je 15tt, bebica je živahna, pliva, okreće se, svašta se već vidi, brojala sam prstiće  :Smile: 
Doduše, malo je bila i preživahna jer nismo uspjeli vidjeti jel curica ili dečko  :Smile: 

Pozdravljam vas sve i posipam vas s puuuuuuuuuuuuuno trudničke prašine, da gradite betonske blokove i mazite svoje buše  :grouphug:

----------


## dominikslatki

Tanita to je ok, ja pak nakon kiretaze krvarila skoro mjesec dana naizmjence jako pa slabo tako da nema pravila i sve je ok.

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala, Ribica. Znam da je bol ok, vise me brine to krvarenje, jedan dan krvarim, drugi ne, pa opet krvarim. Samo se nadam da nece biti posljedica. Pregled mi je za 10ak dana, pa cu znat sve. 



Misica, hvala ti, nema se tu kaj pametnog za reci  :Wink: 



Bravo za malu zivahnu bebicu, pokazat ce ona svoj spol kad bu spremna. Bitno da je sve ok.

----------


## LadyB

Jutro curke,

*Ives* točno znam o čemu pričaš to trnjenje prepone prema nozi, i mei je to bio jedan od simptoma koje sam naknadno skužila jer sam mislila da je kasna O...tako da tko zna, možda se fakat ulovilo  :Klap: 

*ooleot* 10dpo je malo rano, ali ako si 100% sigurna da je 10dpo i ako si radila onaj osjetljiviji test od 10, možda bi se već i dala neka sjena ubrat, bar sam tako ja uhvatila, ali možda ipak još koji dan pričekati pa tamo oko 13/14dpo  :Wink: 

*Tanita* to ti je sve normalno, netko krvari manje i kraće, netko obilnije i duže, ja sam prva dva/tri dana jako malo i onda tjedan dana ko regularna menga, a bol kao da je menga sam osjećala koja 3 dana i mislim da je to zbog ergometrina koji sam dobila za stezanje... Proći će to sve dobro, tijelo se jako brzo resetira, čovjek se i iznenadi koliko brzo. A vidiš dobra ideja za Sex&City, ja sam vrijeme ubijala gledajući Vikinge  :Laughing:  bio mi zgodan glavni glumac pa mi je to relaksiralo mozak...

*Žužy* mislila sam na tebe, i znala sam da će sve biti dobro, još samo malo mirovanja te čeka  :Smile:  

*Dominikslatki* kako se ti držiš?

*Ribica* kako si ti? kako bebica napreduje?

----------


## Tanita14

S dragim navecer gledam Motel Beats, seriju o mladom Psihu  :Smile:  a dok on radi, priustim si ove zenske relax filmice  :Smile:  Pa ako imate kakve preporuke, slobodno  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Hej, curkice, pratim vas, a nikako da se bar malo javim, vjecito sam u golemoj guzvi....

Tanita, drz se, svi smo tu uz tebe.....mi zene smo kao mazge, svasta izduramo... Samo pozitivno.... 

Kod mene evo danas brdo sluzi, inace vec dugo toga nije bilo kod mene...mora da je ovulacija tu..moramo se baciti na posao, a i vec 3 tjedna pijem caj od vrkute... Drzte mi fige... :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> S dragim navecer gledam Motel Beats, seriju o mladom Psihu  a dok on radi, priustim si ove zenske relax filmice  Pa ako imate kakve preporuke, slobodno


Oooo pa ti si tvshows freak kao i ja  :Laughing:  
pa hajdemo onda ovako, prvo prijedlozi za što gledat s dragim:
- Breaking Bad
- True Detective
- Game of thrones (ako volite fantasy)
- Fargo (odlična!-totalno iznenanđenje)
- Homeland
- Shameless US
- The walking dead
- House of cards
- Better call Soul


Za mozak na pašu:
- Modern family
- Parenthood 
- Pretty little liars
- New girl
- Girls
- Outlander
- Nashville
- Orange is new black
- The Affair
- The Slap
- Togetherness

----------


## LadyB

> Hej, curkice, pratim vas, a nikako da se bar malo javim, vjecito sam u golemoj guzvi....
> 
> Tanita, drz se, svi smo tu uz tebe.....mi zene smo kao mazge, svasta izduramo... Samo pozitivno.... 
> 
> Kod mene evo danas brdo sluzi, inace vec dugo toga nije bilo kod mene...mora da je ovulacija tu..moramo se baciti na posao, a i vec 3 tjedna pijem caj od vrkute... Drzte mi fige...


 :Joggler:  to je to, na posao  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Hej, curkice, pratim vas, a nikako da se bar malo javim, vjecito sam u golemoj guzvi....
> 
> Tanita, drz se, svi smo tu uz tebe.....mi zene smo kao mazge, svasta izduramo... Samo pozitivno.... 
> 
> Kod mene evo danas brdo sluzi, inace vec dugo toga nije bilo kod mene...mora da je ovulacija tu..moramo se baciti na posao, a i vec 3 tjedna pijem caj od vrkute... Drzte mi fige...




Ajme divno, evo držim  :fige:   Dragog za hlače i u sobu  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Eto budemo vidjeli kroz tjedan dana... ako i ne upali sad bude drugi put i dobro. Baš me veseli ovo kad vidim da bi moglo biti dosta crtica ovaj mjesec...  :Very Happy:  Lista je stvarno pusta , moramo to promijeniti   :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

> AIH 10 dpo


Tak nešto mi je ostalo u sjećanju al bunilo me to što si na listi a u postupku si.
Evo malo pozitive ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori plusek!

----------


## Tanita14

> Oooo pa ti si tvshows freak kao i ja  
> pa hajdemo onda ovako, prvo prijedlozi za što gledat s dragim:
> *- Breaking Bad
> - True Detective*
> - Game of thrones (ako volite fantasy)
> *- Fargo* (odlična!-totalno iznenanđenje)
> *- Homeland*
> - Shameless US
> - The walking dead
> ...


Hvala na prijedlozima, mogla bih si čak Brother&Sisters pogledati, to sam gledala na preskokce! Boldano pogledano, čeka se druga sezona True Detective  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

*Romeo85*, dobro kažeš, baš smo k' mazge, i kad pomislimo da ne možemo dalje, opet nekako se ustanemo i krenemo  :Smile:  Vi sad na posel, da se lista što prije zacrveni  :Smile: 

Ives, to je stav! Bit će kad biti mora, a ne kad mi želimo, samo nas ta nestrpljivost malo zeza. 

Još jednom, cure veeeeliko HVALA, nema veće potpore od suborki!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Romeo85, :fige:  
<mišica>,  :Zaljubljen: 
Kaj ne koji prizor...naša je bila mirna skroz sad u ponedj. ali dok sam vidla ta sićušna rebra i kralježnicu,prstiće..ajme rastop živi.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Jutro curke,
> 
> *Ives* točno znam o čemu pričaš to trnjenje prepone prema nozi, i mei je to bio jedan od simptoma koje sam naknadno skužila jer sam mislila da je kasna O...tako da tko zna, možda se fakat ulovilo 
> 
> *ooleot* 10dpo je malo rano, ali ako si 100% sigurna da je 10dpo i ako si radila onaj osjetljiviji test od 10, možda bi se već i dala neka sjena ubrat, bar sam tako ja uhvatila, ali možda ipak još koji dan pričekati pa tamo oko 13/14dpo 
> 
> *Tanita* to ti je sve normalno, netko krvari manje i kraće, netko obilnije i duže, ja sam prva dva/tri dana jako malo i onda tjedan dana ko regularna menga, a bol kao da je menga sam osjećala koja 3 dana i mislim da je to zbog ergometrina koji sam dobila za stezanje... Proći će to sve dobro, tijelo se jako brzo resetira, čovjek se i iznenadi koliko brzo. A vidiš dobra ideja za Sex&City, ja sam vrijeme ubijala gledajući Vikinge  bio mi zgodan glavni glumac pa mi je to relaksiralo mozak...
> 
> *Žužy* mislila sam na tebe, i znala sam da će sve biti dobro, još samo malo mirovanja te čeka  
> ...


Ja sam ti super, jos me ponekad uhvate mucnine, ali uglavnom ok. Pocela sam se bockati fragminom i nije tako strasno.  Bebica super napreduje. Jedva cekam rodit da ga mogu zagrliti i poljubiti.

----------


## LadyB

> Ja sam ti super, jos me ponekad uhvate mucnine, ali uglavnom ok. Pocela sam se bockati fragminom i nije tako strasno.  Bebica super napreduje. Jedva cekam rodit da ga mogu zagrliti i poljubiti.


Znači ipak su te na kraju stavili na Fragmin, nisam znala..kako to da su naknadno a ne od početka? u svakom slučaju, i mene to čeka, kad dočekam...
Ali bitno da je sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Od pocetka sam bila na andolu 50 jer imam blagu trombofiliju a privatna dr koja radi u bolnici mi nije htjela dati fragmin. Dosada je sve bilo ok ali me brinulo uzimanje andola u trudnoci te sam otisla kod hematologinje koja je odlucila da odmah prestanem s andolom i uzimam fragmin. S tim se na kraju slozila i moja soc dr. 
Naravno da ces docekat i to brzo. Sjecam se kako sam plakala ko godina kad sam isla na drugu kiretazu, a sestra me tjesila "Ne brini se, doc ces ti nama sljedece godine rodit". I evo ako Bog da da sve bude ok i hocu. U tom mi se trenutku to cinilo tako daleko i nemoguce.

----------


## Šiškica

> Romeo85, 
> <mišica>, 
> Kaj ne koji prizor...naša je bila mirna skroz sad u ponedj. ali dok sam vidla ta sićušna rebra i kralježnicu,prstiće..ajme rastop živi.


Sva se rastopim kad ovo pročitam!! prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## LadyB

> Od pocetka sam bila na andolu 50 jer imam blagu trombofiliju a privatna dr koja radi u bolnici mi nije htjela dati fragmin. Dosada je sve bilo ok ali me brinulo uzimanje andola u trudnoci te sam otisla kod hematologinje koja je odlucila da odmah prestanem s andolom i uzimam fragmin. S tim se na kraju slozila i moja soc dr. 
> Naravno da ces docekat i to brzo. Sjecam se kako sam plakala ko godina kad sam isla na drugu kiretazu, a sestra me tjesila "Ne brini se, doc ces ti nama sljedece godine rodit". I evo ako Bog da da sve bude ok i hocu. U tom mi se trenutku to cinilo tako daleko i nemoguce.


Je sjećam se da si mi rekla za andol još kad sam išla na pretrage, jer sam dobila preporuku za fragmin kad bude bilo i rečeno mi je nikako andol/aspirin jer nije dobro za plod... Nadam se da to pikanje nije tak strašno  :Smile: 
Neka si ti meni dobro i sam guraj i kotrljaj do kraja  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Upravo se smijem sama sebi  :Laughing: koja sam naivčina  :Rolling Eyes: .

Danas mi je 26dc i nekim čudom (do prije 3min.) nije bilo spotinga , mjerila si temp. jučer i prije jedno sat i bila je 37,2 , (.)(.) boluckaju i naravno da sam naivčina se PONADALA da sam TRUDNA!! :Grin: 

Smješna sam sama sebi, ne mogu vam opisati koliko.. 

Brijem da sam jaka i da sam prebolila tu želju za T , i uvjek me iznova moja udari u glavu STVARNOST!!

naravno da sam već prije tri dana izračunala datum rođenja bebe i upravo počela tražiti imena!! 

 :Laughing: naivčina što ćeš!!

----------


## Šiškica

javim se kad stigne M , za dan  - dva  :Grin:

----------


## dominikslatki

Evo i mene na kavici, pridružujem se!
Nisam nista noćas spavala od vrućine!!
A od klime sam vise bolesna..

Lady sta kaže test danas?

----------


## Ives000

Evo i mene sa pikanja...ajme 4x su mi danas vadili krv iz iste ruke. boli me za poludit.. ali neka. Sad sam bar mirna neko  vrijeme. (Iskreno se nadam) 

Lady, mila. Što kaže testić?? Ili ćeš piškit tek poslije 22.-og. ?

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 21.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc ll
**ladyB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**~**~**29.dc**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *25.dc**
**mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**25.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *16.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**14.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *12**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *11.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 5**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 3**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

Dobro jutro, trudilice drage  :grouphug: 

*Xavii i Mami2* od danas ste prešle u ljubičice. Želim vam svu sreću, nadam se da ćemo pored vaših imena sada ugledati ove dvije crtice.

*Dominikslatki* ja sam napokon sinoć uspila zaspati. Vrućine su stvarno nesnosne....

----------


## xavii

Uh hvala tayla, al mene bas puca pms, grudi me bole dok hodam i jedem ko krava, tako da vjerojatno nista.. al ima nade dok M ne dodje :D

----------


## Tayla

Nada je uvijek tu, sve dok M ne dpđe, a nadam se da neće doći. A što se tiče simptoma, sigurno znaš i sama da sve to mogu biti i znakovi trudnoće, jednako kao i PMS-a..

evo recimo, meni su malo grudi otekle, iako ne bole. Plinovi su tu toliko da me stid  :Laughing:  Jutros sam umalo povratila nakon što mi je pasica odradila svoje  :drek:  a 10 godina je imam i nijednom me do sada to nije zasmetalo.. i onda opet sebi kažem, sve je to opet nekakav novi PMS  :psiholog:

----------


## LadyB

Ma piškim ja ko luda svaki dan u nadi da će se nešto pojaviti, al mislim da ništa od toga, vjerojatno biokemijska...
Menga treba doći sutra, ovako mozda samo zakasni koji dan ali to je to  :Rolling Eyes: 
Do tada ću piškiti ''za svaki slučaj''
Mogu vam samo reci da me ipak sve što se dogodilo ojačalo, razočarana jesam ali daleko od depresije  :Smile: 

*Mami* s vragom i taj spoting! uvijek se nadam svaki ciklus za tebe, ma dođe i taj više

*Tayla* ide lista glatko  :Heart: 

*Ives* znači čekamo srčeko uskoro  :Very Happy: 

*Xavi* ti tvoji simptomi idu u oba smjera, nikad ne znaš 100%,  :fige:

----------


## Tayla

LadyB, 

točno znam što želiš reći...  :Love:

----------


## LadyB

I tako dosla vjestica jucer popodne :/ Tayla pisi danas 2dc

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 22.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *26.dc**
**mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**26.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *17.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**15.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *13**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *12.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 6**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 4**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~~* *2**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

:Heart:  Ladyb  :Heart: 

vjerujem da si danas već malo bolje, jel tako? 2 dan ciklusa dignemo glavu i idemo dalje!  :Love:

----------


## Ives000

Lady moja  :Kiss:  Glavu gore..nema odustajanja. Doći će mrva, ćim si izabere horoskopski znak  :Love:  


Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Lady ljube zao mi je, hrabro dalje!  :Kiss:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives kako si ti? Kad ideš opet na uzv si rekla?
Meni danas strašan pritisak dole uhhh

----------


## Ives000

Čekam sve nalaze da budu gotovi ovaj zadnji s transfuzije se čeka do desetak dana.. pa onda s nalazima na kontrolu.  
kod mene sve po starom.. bolovi dolje u leđima i dalje, noge pune kapilara popucanih (4 Plave modrice primjetila jućer na nogama.. ) ali kaže doktor da je to normalno po ovakvim vručinama. 
Kažeš pritisak dolje, mislim da je to normalno u tvom tj. trudnoće. 
Inaće, kako izdržavaš po ovim vručinama ? 

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## biserko

Lady, zao mi je, ba sam se i ja nadala za tebe ovaj mjesec.
Ives, super za uzv, vidjet ces da ce biti sve ok i na sljedecem pregledu.

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, curke  :Coffee: 

Meni se zaredala gužva na poslu, frendovski rođendani i ove vrućine, pa sam malo out.

Lady, miša mu, baš sam se ponadala da je to to. Neka ti je ovo zadnja M neko vrijeme. 

Ljubičice, čekamo vaše plusiće.

----------


## dominikslatki

> Čekam sve nalaze da budu gotovi ovaj zadnji s transfuzije se čeka do desetak dana.. pa onda s nalazima na kontrolu.  
> kod mene sve po starom.. bolovi dolje u leđima i dalje, noge pune kapilara popucanih (4 Plave modrice primjetila jućer na nogama.. ) ali kaže doktor da je to normalno po ovakvim vručinama. 
> Kažeš pritisak dolje, mislim da je to normalno u tvom tj. trudnoće. 
> Inaće, kako izdržavaš po ovim vručinama ? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk


Pa evo držim se , nastojim ako imam snage predvečer svaki dan malo na more zaplivat dobro mi dođe, ali posao me toliko iscrpi da sam poslije za nista, a nista fizički ne radim  :Undecided: 
Inace zadnjih noći uopće ne spavam koliko je vruće

----------


## Ives000

Jao moree... baš mi fali  :Sad:  
Ja se ne smijem kupati u bazenu ni na moru za sada pa su mi tuš i ventilator jedina opcija. Ajde uživaji brčkaj se. Kod mene u spavaćoj je baš fino hladno pa barem preko noći normalno spavam. 

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## wannahavenoah

Zemske moja testna crtica na lh trakici je pocela tamniti!!!! izgleda da ipak ima O kod mene  :Smile: ))

----------


## Ives000

Super...kreni s pokrivanjem.. bolje neka "plivaći" čekaju nego da zakasnite  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## ivana.sky

Ives bazen i kada nikako, ali more koliko ja znam smijes... cak dapace  :Confused:  jel ti to dr.savjetovao?

----------


## Ives000

Drage volje bi se brčkala na moru. Ali nisam na moru pa se ne mogu kupati, a u bazenu ne smijem po naputku doktora. Ni u kadi se ne kupam, nego se samo na brzinu otuširam i to je to. Jesi još u komadu?? Ili se već maziš sa svojom bebicom???

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Lady žao mi je  :Sad:  , što nas ne sruši to ce nas ojačati .. tako bar sebi govorim..
Ives, samo laganini .. odmaraj i uživaj ..
Ja sam još daleko od pisanja testova, tek završili plodni dani. Ali ciklus mi je 22 dana tako da već negdje 20 dc bi mogla probati .. 
Xavii, ima li kod tebe šta novoga?

----------


## LadyB

Ja sam vec luda od svega a ni ova vrucina ne pomaze. Ne mogu spavati pod klimom a necu opet na more prije 8mj  :Sad: 
Od sutra krecem neki novi projekt raditi pa cu se bar time zaokupiti do sredine ciklusa..i onda opet ispocetka...

----------


## xavii

> Lady žao mi je  , što nas ne sruši to ce nas ojačati .. tako bar sebi govorim..
> Ives, samo laganini .. odmaraj i uživaj ..
> Ja sam još daleko od pisanja testova, tek završili plodni dani. Ali ciklus mi je 22 dana tako da već negdje 20 dc bi mogla probati .. 
> Xavii, ima li kod tebe šta novoga?


Lady zao mi je  :Sad:  A kod mene nista, cekam kad cu procuriti. Grudi bole za poluditi i sva sam napuhana ko balon. Sigurni znaci PMS.. Ne nadam se nicemu ovaj ciklus, samo me zivcira sto ne znam sta dalje.. I sto sam planirala na ljetovanje za vikend, a bas tada cu dobiti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica je kuhana, pridružite mi se!

I ja čekam da procurim, spoting je tu, glava me boli za poludit, vruće mi je al tješi me još 2 dana i go.

----------


## LadyB

Ja mislim da meni treba GO nakon svakog ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Pusa svima,da vas malo pozdravim  :grouphug:  
I pošaljem vam svima redom brdo trudničke prašine  :Kiss: 
*****♡♡♡♡♡*****☆☆☆☆☆*****♡  ♡♡♡*****☆☆☆☆☆*****♡♡♡♡♡  *****☆☆☆☆☆*****♡♡♡♡♡*****

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 23.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *27.dc**
**mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**27.dc
**tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *25.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *18.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**16.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *14**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *13.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 7**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 3**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~~ 3**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

Hello curke!!

ja sam jutros oko 9 sati postavila listu. Dođem sada napokon malo se i javiti... kad nigdje liste. Tako, oprostite na malom kašnjenju, ispalo je nekako slučajno.

Evo i ja sam od danas u ljubičicama, ne znam šta da mislim. Uvijek se nadam ( i previše)... nemam nikakav osjećaj da bih trebala dobiti i grudi su mi jutros odlučile skočiti za broj  :alexis:  inače to bude već negdje 6-7 dpo, pa se nadam da je to možda nekakav znak. I malo sam malaksala.. al opet, može biti samo od vrućine. Prije nekoliko dana mi je sve trnilo dolje nisko, oko maternice...ništa danas. I jučer sam imala par puta oštre bolove in the vađajna hahaha
Uopće me nije stid tražiti simptome...ni najmanje  :Saint:  :Grin: 

Xavi i Mami2, možda su sve to simptomi..nadajmo se zajedno da je tako  :fige: 

LadyB, ja uvijek govorim da mi treba mini bolovanje prvi dan ciklusa, ali nekako je neizvedivo nažalost  :Smile: 

Žužy, kako si nam ti?

Ives, maziš li trbušćić?

----------


## Tayla

*Romeo85* pogrešno sam utipkala broj tvog DC, oprosti... tipfeler i zbunilo me što mi nije jutrošnja lista postana. Sutra će biti prepravljeno.

Sorry još jednom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

Dobar vam dan ekipica.. 

Eto ja sam danas u ležećem položaju.. od jutra sam se uhvatila spremanja po kući pa me sad poćelo ko peckati dolje u desnoj  doljnjoj strani trbuha..hvala Bogu smirilo se, mislim da je za danas dosta čišćenja.. 

LadyB ajde brzo će doći vrijeme za nove pokušaje. Naoružaj se strpljenjem i smirenjem, sve će to doći na svoje.  :Love: 

Xavii, još ništa nije gotovo  :Smile:   pričekaj još malo.. i za vikend lijepo pišni jedan testić..i probaj bez sekiracije.  :Kiss:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 

Mami2, nadam se da ćeš se uskoro riješiti tog dosadnog spotinga i da ćeš ga ubrzo zamjeniti jednim plusičem
 oooo godišnji!!! Divno..planiraš negdje na more ??


Kristinica, eto napravila si sve što se napravit dalo.. sad ide ono mukotrpno čekanje. Držim palčeve za plusić 

Tayla sretno u ljubičicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## xavii

Ives ja sam se vec pomirila s ovim ciklusom  :Smile:  jedina sekirancija mi je sto ne mogu planirati na more  :Sad:

----------


## Tayla

Evo sada imam i nesnosne mučnine... al opet s druge strane, užasno sam slabo jela danas, a ljuljaju me vrućine...

----------


## Ives000

Xavii, možda i bolje da je tako. I ja kad sam otpisala sve ugodno sam se iznenadila.. :D 

Tayla kad ti piškiš testić??? Meni ovo zvući obečavajuće  :Smile:  

Jao xD! Ja opet danas nisam normalna koliko jedem.. ko termit sam. Rupa bez dna!!! 
Samo danas pojela sam: 
 Rižu sa povrčem 2× grabila  , kruh namazan s margom, soli i biberom, 5 šljiva, pohanu piletinu i rižu, šalicu jogurta, twice sladoled i sad na kraju palentu sa mlijekom.. (..  :Laughing:  kao da sam pobjegla iz Bijafre ) 
majke ti imam samo šta pisat.
I sad sam pobjegla u sobu čitat knjigu  dok mm gleda tekmu, samo da ne mislim o hrani xD ... i onda mm dođe u sobu da me pita što ćemo jest?!!!!!  :gaah:

----------


## Romeo85

Tayla, nemas beda, ja nisam ni skuzila...dobro Ives kaze, pisni ti testic...

Ne javljam se, nekako sam sva u strkama, posao i samo posao. Prva dva dana menge sam jedva prezivjela, sad sam super, proslo je najgore.... Cekam ovih dana mi trebaju doci testici s ebaya, pa cu i ja redovito piskiti ovaj ciklus, a i s vitaminima i cajem se kljukamo pomalo....

Lady zao mi zbog M, ali isto ti je kao i meni, posao nas zaokupi, i to je u jednu ruku sreca  :Smile: . Duzna sam ti odg od prije, ja sam ti iz moslavine, daleko od mora  :Smile: 

Xavii drz se....  :Smile: 

Ives samo ti papaj, trazi bebica....
Moras se dobro hraniti da ona moze lijepo napredovati  :Smile: 

Mami2, odmori na godisnjem... Ja vec drugu godinu ne idem nikuda, iskoristi odmor i za mene... :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Cure moje spoting je tu i to je siguran znak da menga dolazi.
Idemo na Pelješac i jedva čekam. Nadam se da će do tada požari biti ugašeni.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
kavica kuhana, pridružite mi se!

Tayla piši *1 dc.*

----------


## LadyB

Jutro, evo pridruzujem se kavi  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Pozdrav svima.. 
I dalje je vruce za poludit!!! 

Romeo85..ma moram se ja malo skulirat ili cu brzo vratiti 15 kg koje sam skinula teskom mukom.

E trakice su prava stvar. Koje si narucila??
I kakve vitaminceke pijes??


Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Evo i mene predstavila sam se na upoznavanju. Molila bi za pomoc imam neredovite cikluse od 40 dana zadnju M sam imala 22.6 i sad vec tjedan dana me pate jako bolne grudi i idem svako malo na wc ali to je mozda i zbog vode posto je zega. Ako me mozete savjetovat je li rano za test? Oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 24.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *28.dc**
**tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *26.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *19.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**17.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *15**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *14.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 8**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 6**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~~ 4**.dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~ 1**.dc*

----------


## kristinica

Mamy, more će ti dobro doći, odmaraj i napuni baterije ..
Ives, imaš pravo, sve sam napravila ali čekanje do testiranja me ubija. 
Xavii, tayla,kada ce testići ?

----------


## Anka91

Inace vec 8 mj radimo na bebi i jos do sada nije bilo srece

----------


## Romeo85

> Pozdrav svima.. 
> I dalje je vruce za poludit!!! 
> 
> Romeo85..ma moram se ja malo skulirat ili cu brzo vratiti 15 kg koje sam skinula teskom mukom.
> 
> E trakice su prava stvar. Koje si narucila??
> I kakve vitaminceke pijes??
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk


A znaci, ipak moras paziti, ja sam mislila da si jedna od onih na koju se kile bas ne lijepe...
Trakice, nemam pojma koje su, nekakvo rozo pakiranje, 100 kom lh, 50 kom hcg....pa valjda ce biti dosta  :Smile:  
Nadam se da ce mi ostati, pa da cu moci podijeliti  :Smile: 

Ja ti pijem caj od vrkute, nocurak, od goldena piramidu ( tu ima svasta- skupo je, ali vidim da pomaze, ciklus mi se skoz uredio, nemam vise ni jednog pristica na licu)..
Mm pije cink, isto piramidu, bioastin, sjemenke s medom...i puno voca papamo  :Smile: 
Pa valjda ce uroditi plodom.... Ja uzivam u pahuljicama, a onda poslije upotpunim necim konkretnim, nisam bas neki karakter...hehe.... :Smile: 

Kako si ti, jel se osjecas ista drugacije?? Bas me zanima kakav je to osjecaj  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

> Pozdrav svima.. 
> I dalje je vruce za poludit!!! 
> 
> Romeo85..ma moram se ja malo skulirat ili cu brzo vratiti 15 kg koje sam skinula teskom mukom.
> 
> E trakice su prava stvar. Koje si narucila??
> I kakve vitaminceke pijes??
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk





> Evo i mene predstavila sam se na upoznavanju. Molila bi za pomoc imam neredovite cikluse od 40 dana zadnju M sam imala 22.6 i sad vec tjedan dana me pate jako bolne grudi i idem svako malo na wc ali to je mozda i zbog vode posto je zega. Ako me mozete savjetovat je li rano za test? Oprostite na dugom postu


Dobro nam dosla!
Samo ti pisni test, ovdje ti je poznata jedna nasa, "za test nikad nije rano"....  :Smile: 
Pisni pa javi... Sretno...
I meni su bili tako dugi ciklusi, pa sam ih regulirala cajem i nekim vitaminima... :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Sooryte curke, pisem s moba pa sam zabunom tagala obje.... Kiss.. :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala na dobrodoslici citam vas vec dugo pa sam i ja odlucila potrazit savjete kod vas.  Meni je doc rekla da imam sindrom policisticnih jajnika i da ce bit jako tesko ostvarit trudnocu pa se bojim radovati

----------


## xavii

Ja sad nesto gledam kalendar i skuzim da mi je tek 9 dpo tako da ima jos do testica. A bila sam uvjerena da trebam dobiti sutra i da me puca pms zadnjih par dana, al mislim da je rano jos pa sam sva zbunjena

----------


## kristinica

Dobro jutro! Kavicaaa!
Anka dobro nam došla. Razmišljaj pozitivno, ovdje ima hrpa cura s istom dijagnozom pa su uspjele zatrudniti. 
Xavii, ovo zvuči obećavajuće! Držimo fige  :Smile: 
Počela sam piti b6 i bcomplex da si produžim lutealnu fazu, ciklus mi je prekratak pa se najvjerovatnije ni ne stigne primiti mrvica  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

Dobro jutro drage moje. 

Anka91,  Dobro nam došla.
Ovdje ima puno nas koji imamo PCOS, i neka te to ne brine. Danas ima dosta metoda uz koje možeš začeti potpuno prirodno. 
Jesi li obavila kakve pretrage u zadnjene vrijeme? I da li si rekla svojoj gin. da želiš djete? 


Kristinica, o da znam kako je to čekati. Probaj se okupirati s knjigama ili filmovima da ne misliš toliko o tome ili počni piškati testove kao i ja od 5dpo xD ipak malo smiri psihu. Jooooj držim  :fige:  

Romeo, samo ti papaj vitaminćeke, to ne može biti loše. 

Da ti pravo kažem, i nemam neki osjećaj da sam trudna. Osim što me tu i tamo nešto štipne, pa malo križa zabole..dobro ajd od danas su mi se vratile mučnine pa sam malo svjesnija situacije..  :Smile: 

Ja samo još čekam da vidim svoju mrvu i malo srčeko i dok ih ne vidim na uzv-u neću se moći opustiti. Mislim da ću idući tjedan na uzv danas mi je 6+1 pa se nadam uskoro  :Smile:  
Romeo moja draga. Stetno ovaj ciklus  :Kiss:  

Xavii.. eto, jel ti lijepo kažem da ima još vremena. A ti mi nevjeruješ.. eto neka ti bude sretno  :Kiss:  






Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Jesam rekla sam i ona je rekla da sacekam godinu dana pa ako neuspijemo onda ce mo krenuti sa pretragama a meni je to malo dugo cekat ili to tako mora biti?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Napokon godišnji!
Komadi kava je kuhana!

Nove curke dobro došle.

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 25.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *29.dc**
**tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *27.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20**.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**18.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *16**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *15.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 9**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 7**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~~ 5**.dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~ 2**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

Heeej curke!

Ako danas ne dođe vještica, ujutro piškim testić! 

Grudi su još nabrekle i čini mi se da samo ja osjećam koliko kontejneri smrde.. barem u usporedbi s mojim MM kada smo se sada vratili s kavice. On ne  osjeća ništa, meni užasno smrdi.

Al opet, možda je smrad jači od vrućine i isparavanja, a MM možda nema neko osjetilo njuha.... hm...

----------


## Anka91

Mene trenutno zabrinjavaju jako natecene i bolne grudi. I pojavile su mi se dvije plave vene koje inace nisu nikad bile vidljive. Al zbog mojih ciklusa koji su tako nepredvidljivi bojim se radit test. Jos malo cu sacekat mozda se pojave jos neki simptom.

----------


## Ives000

Anka, ma ne treba. Samo reci da već pokušavate duže od godinu dana. I nek vas šalje u daljnju obradu. 

Što se ovih simptoma tiće, može ti biti i zbog pcos-a, ja sam čak znala imati i mučnine..ma katastrofa. Tako da se ja nisam oslanjala na simptome nikako jer sam previše puta bila razočarana. Svakako poprati testovima..

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆   držim vam  :fige:  cure 






Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Mozeli se na osnovi pretraga utvrditi dali dolazi do ovulacije ili ne? Posto jos cekam lh trakice da mi stignu? U 8 mj sam narucena ovaj puta se necu dati... svaki puta me otpravi iz ordinacije bez ikakvih pretraga. Zna reci samo mlada si strpi se

----------


## bubekica

Anka, obzirom na tvoje godine, godina dana pokusavanja bez dodatnih pretraga je razumno cekanje, koliko god to svima nama bas i ne pase..
Ives te dobro savjetovala, ako zelis pozuriti, reci da se ne stitite dulje. Svakako obzirom na pcos mozes  odmah (ne treba cekati godinu dana) traziti hormonalnu obradu 3-5 dana ciklusa.
Ovulacija se moze potvrditi uzv pregledom, tj pracenjem rasta folikula (folikulometrija) ili vadjenjem progesterona 7 dana od pretpostavljene ovulacije.
Sretno!

----------


## Anka91

Hvala vam na dobrodoslici i na savjetima

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kava poslužena!

Tayla jesi li piškila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!

----------


## Ives000

Jutro, komadi! 
Taylice jel ima novosti??? 

Bubekica kako si nam ti??

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro, komadi! 
> Taylice jel ima novosti??? 
> 
> Bubekica kako si nam ti??


Krpam se nekako  :Smile:  
Hvala na pitanju  :Wink: 
Jos malo pa na more, ako se nesto ne zakomplicira.

Mmmm fina kava, jutro svima!

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 26.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~ 30**.dc**
**tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *28.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21**.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**19.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *17**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *16.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 10**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 8**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~~ 6**.dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~ 3**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

Dobro jutro, curke!  :grouphug: 

Vidim da mislite na mene, evo da se javim. Dakle, meni najduže ciklus traje 26 dana, najkraće 22 - službeno kasnimo, jučer je trebala  najkasnije stići. 

Kupila sam test, ali nisam bila dovoljno hrabra jutros.. probajte me razumjeti nakon toliko svega, nisam se htjela suočiti s negativnim testom. Nekako mi je lakše podnijeti kada vidiš one kapi krvi, nego li 10 minuta gledat u prazan test (budimo realne, to mi uvijek bude puno duže od 10 minuta...).

Uglavnom, nisam se ni danas testirala, jer me strah, ali obećajem ako ne dođe danas, sutra imamo piškenje na testić.  :Trep trep: 

Grudi velike ( za moj pojam) - tu, čini mi se da imam super njuh, natjerala sam MM da baci smeće iako kanta uopće nije bila puna, ali ja sam ga osjećala iz kuhinje u spavaćoj. Nikakvi grčevi kao inače pred menstruaciju... Sada čekanje i nadanje....  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Ola :grouphug: 
MAMI,fala na kavici! Jel startao go? :Very Happy: 

Tayla, :fige:  do neba!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve potrebno!

----------


## Tayla

Bubekica, Žužy  :grouphug: 

Žužy, hvala na pozitivnim vibrama.. da barem to bude to. Znam da se ne bih smjela toliko nadati, ali kako se oduprijeti?!

P.S. Još vještice nigdje na vidiku...

----------


## kristinica

Ives hvala ti na pozitivnim vibricama  :Love: 
Tayla, to bi moglo biti to  :fige:  , čekamo plusić !!!!
Anka, a da pišneš test, bila bi mirnija, a možda te i ugodno iznenadi ...
Otkrila i ja smajliće, he he..

----------


## Anka91

Joj tako silno zelim bebaca da me cisto strah da neumisljam

----------


## Ives000

Jutro..evo kavice  :Wink:  

Kako smo danas?

Tayla.. iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii???? Sretno za danas  :Kiss:  °•○●°•○☆°•○●°•☆°•○  °☆•○●

Anka,  doći će bebica samo pozitivno razmišljati  :Smile:  
Za početak odi do svoje gin. I reci joj što želiš, u koliko bude pravila probleme samo promjeni doktora i to je to. 





Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Moja kavica vec popijena od 5 sam na nogama i u punom radnom pogonu. Puna sam pozitivne energije i svima koje zele bebicu zelim da im se sto prije to ostvari

----------


## bubekica

Tayla
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vicky

Bok curke, nova sam ovdje i imam malu nedoumicu. Zadnju mengu imala sam 21.06. Test na trufnocu napravila sam 24.07. i jutros i oba negativna  :Sad:  a menge ni dalje nema. Imala sam neke lagane grceve, bol u leđima i ponekad vrtoglavicu.
Odnosi su bili bez zastite. Da sacekam jos koji dan i ponovim test?
Nakon koliko dana kasnjenja od zadnjeg ciklusa bi test trebao ocitati trudnocu?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kuham kavu!

Tayla čekammmmmo!
Vicky dobro došla. Jel znaš kad ti je bila O?

----------


## Ives000

Vicky, dobro nam došla.

 Ako ćeš se ti bolje osjećati tj. ako ćeš biti sigurnija u rezultat nakon par dana, pišni onda još jedan. U principu testovi su točni i ono što pokažu većinom je tako. Ali sad ovisi o tome, koliko ti u prosjeku traju ciklusi jer ako imaš duge ciklise možda je još uvjek rano za test..iako svaki ciklus duži od 30-35 dana je popračen nekim hormonalnim poremečajem. Eto ja se nadam da kod tebe nije tako, i da ćeš nas uskoro razveseliti s lijepim vjestima. 

Xavii di si nam nestala??

curke moje drage evo vam svima pozitivnih vibrica  °•○☆°•○●☆°•○●☆°•○●  ☆  :fige:  

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

I da..zaboravim napisati.. već nakon prvog dana kašnjenja test bi trebao pokazati pozitivno ako je trudnoća u pitanju. Sretno  :Wink:  

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## xavii

Tu sam, ja sam jutros pocela sa testovima haha i naravno negativan je, ne znam ni sto sam ga radila 11 dpo mi je tek, al eto.. svi simptomi pms su i dalje tu. Nadam se da cu sto prije dobiti jer sam u ova 3 dana dobila 1,5kg haha

----------


## Anka91

I kod mene su se dan pojavili svi simptomi pms-a probadaju me jajnici i leda me bole. A jos uz to i nizak tlak manta mi se od kako sam ustala. Tako da sam se vec priredila da ce ovi dana doci vjestica.

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 27.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~  31**.dc**
**tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~* *29.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22**.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~20**.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *18**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *17.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 11**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~  9**.dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~   7**.dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~ 4**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

heeej, gdje ste drage moje???

Ovako, ni danas još uvijek ni traga vještici  :Very Happy:  Ali nažalost, danas mi je prvi radni dan nakon GO i u jutrošnjoj strci nisam uspjela pi-pi na test, jer je u gužvi i MM bio istodobno u kupaonici... a ne želim da on vidi, jer mu je sutra ročkas, želim ga sutra (NADAM SE) iznenaditi...

grudi su još velike. Malo me nešto kao neki grčevi hvataju, nisu jaki. ali tu je nešto...

----------


## MAMI 2

Tayla pišni ti njega, ne mora biti prvi jutarnji.

----------


## xavii

Hajde tayla, drzim fige za najljepsi poklon  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Tayla, pisni ti njega, bas sto mami kaze ne mora biti jutarnji...  :Smile: 
A i rodjendan se racuna od ponoci, tako da se stignes pripremiti za iznenadjenje... :Smile:

----------


## Tayla

Sve napisano mi je baš danas i prolazilo kroz glavu. Ako uspijem skupiti hrabrosti, napravit ću ga i danas već. Trenutno sam tek stigla s posla, moram spremit po kući i dovršavam još jedan poklon koji mu sama pravim.

----------


## kristinica

Tayla, držim fige !!!

----------


## xavii

Maloprije mi je na papiru bila kao zilica krvi ne znam kako dr da opisem, tako da krece ocito..

----------


## žužy

xavii,i ta žilica može biti pozitivna :Smile: 
Sretno piškalice!! :fige:   :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Curke ajde piškite da se veselimo!

Barem vašim kad ne mogu svome, ali svaki + je veselje i veselim se zbog vas.

----------


## xavii

Tayla jesi skupila hrabrosti??

----------


## Ribica 1

Tayla saljem trudnicke prasine za duple stupice

----------


## Ribica 1

****************

----------


## Tayla

Jooj, drage moje, hvala vam divne ste  :grouphug: 

Primastick čeka u ladici, još se nisam usudila. Nemojte se ljutit, nekako mislim da ću ostavit za ujutro za koncentrirani urin, jer svako malo idem na zahod i bude samo par kapljica. Ne želim uprskat...

One grčeve što sam spominjala, primjetila sam da ih imam kada se krećem, recimo  šetnja ili čišćenje. Čim sjednem, sve prođe... valjda nije PMS glupi  :Embarassed:

----------


## Anka91

Zelim ti puno srece i da se  sutra obradujes i dragom podaris najljepsi poklon

----------


## Tayla

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## dominikslatki

Hajde tayla ujutro nemoj vise odgađat , stalno svraćam vidjet jesi li a ti stalno nesto  :Wink: 
Držim fige!

----------


## Tayla

Sada kad sam se obrisala, čini mi se da ima nekakve boje na papiru.... to je to, vjerojatno ujutro stiže vještica.......

----------


## Ives000

Hahah tako i ja. Imam danas posla kao u prići ali malo malo provjeravam jel objava pala  :Smile: 

Tayla.. sretno ti sutra. Mislimo na tebe. Od srca ti želim pozitivan testić.. °•○☆°•○☆°•○☆  :fige:  

Znam da ti je ovo pritisak..a mi nestrpljive kao i uvjek, dobro si i izdržala pokraj nas  :Smile: 

Samo hrabro što god ujutro da bude...  :Love: 

Laku noć ekipa. Odo ja u krpe. Eto okupala još zadnjim snagama svog psa i to bi bilo to od mene za večeras,  evo seronja mali me već čeka pred vratima od sobe da idemo spavat...joj kad sad zagrlim svoj  jastuk....m...m..m ♡
Nočkić zzZzzZzzZZzz










Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure. Eto moja vjestica je i ovaj mjesec dosla na rano jutro me bacila u bed

----------


## žužy

Anka, :Love: 

Tayla?
Znaš da te razne 'boje' ne moraju značit loše...si ipak pišnula?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Tayla??

----------


## Zenii

Anka, žao mi je  :Love: 

Tayla, si pišnula?

....ja jesam, ali u u snu  :Laughing:  i naravno dvije crtice, i ja odmah linkam sliku na forum da podjelim sa svojim curkama...al eto za sada samo san

----------


## Ives000

:mama:  pozdrav svima !

Anka  :Love:   novi ciklus nova nada. Držim palčeve da idući bude i dobitni!

Tayla, čekamo lijepe vjesti...  :Klap:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala i ja se nadam. Ovi dana stizu O trakice sad cu igrat na sigurno. Neznam jel smijem ovdje pitat ako ko ima iskustva one step narucene preko njuskala?

----------


## Ives000

> Anka, žao mi je 
> 
> Tayla, si pišnula?
> 
> ....ja jesam, ali u u snu  i naravno dvije crtice, i ja odmah linkam sliku na forum da podjelim sa svojim curkama...al eto za sada samo san


*Zenii*... ajme kad se sjetim samo koliko sam puta to sanjala..i eto,  ostvarilo se. Snovi zbilja postaju stvarnost. Vjeruj i dogodit će se.  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

sori, upadam ko padobranac...

Tayla, meni je primastick bio negativan, a beta pozitivna
i nisam jedina s tim iskustovm na ovom forumu u slucaju primasticka
zato, ako je negativan, piski jos neki drugi
i sretno!

----------


## kristinica

Anka žao mi je  :Sad: 
Tayla, javi nam se ..
Curke, sutra mi je 20dc, a ciklus mi traje 22dc. Da li je rano da
sutra pišnem testić budući će to biti 11dpo? Imam neke s ebaya..

----------


## LadyB

Pratim vas curke ja al sam otisla na more pa se trudim "ne biti opterecena"

tayla molim te popisaj se  :Smile:

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 28.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc ll**
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~**~**~  32**.dc**
**
ODBROJAVALICE:  



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23**.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~21**.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~* *19**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * *18.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 12**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 10.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~**~**8.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~ 5**.dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~**~**~**1**.dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~* *1**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

:Sad: 

od sutra idem dalje življe...

----------


## ankica

Bok cure moje ! Evo da vam se javim,nalazi stigli jucer tek,vadila sam krv 5dc i ovako kaze gin: estradiol savrsen,lh i fsh omjer 2:1 u korist lh znaci anovulatorni ciklusi,prolaktin blago povisen ostalo sve ok,dobila sam uputnicu za endokrinologa  :Smile:  no kaj je najzanimljivije...jucer mi bijase 12dc i ja navecer prokrvarim,crvena krv kakvu nisam vidila otkad sam pocela s pilulama..kaze gin da je to za ocekivat u anovul.ciklusima ali da je i super jer sam nakon pola godine dobila mengu prirodno,bez ikakvih tableta i pripravaka,konacno se nes pokrenulo u organizmu ! Prava pravcata menga kakva je bila prije ! Znaci jako sam si happy  :Smile:  a zasad uzivam i ne opterecujem se raznim probadanjima dolje,cicama,temperaturom,kalendarima ... ma nicim i psihicki sam puno bolje  :Smile:  pozdrav cure i nadamse da cu vam se jos javiti,sa ljepsim vijestima  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

> od sutra idem dalje življe...


Nakon svake kiše uvijek sunce svane. Glavu gore mila.  :Love:

----------


## xavii

Kod mene vec drugi dan kad se obrisem, malo krvi na papiru, al isto kao i jucer samo "zilica", nije kao iscjedak. Danas samo jednom. Mami ti na zalost imas iskustva s tim, je li to moze biti spotting?

----------


## xavii

Tayla pisi 1dc.

----------


## MAMI 2

Xavii može  :Sad: 

Jutro, kavica se pije, a vi?

Ide mi ova kiša na živce, dobro da je malo zahladilo, al ovo nije malo, smrzavaju mi se noge i moram čarape nosit. Uopće nemam osjećaj da idem na more.

Tayla, Xavii žao mi je zbog vještice. Ne znam jel gore ponadat se, i to opravdano jer ipak ima simptoma ili uopće neimat nikakve simptome.

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure evo i mene na kavi iako sam vec popila Shake od kave iz meka  :Smile: 

Tayla zao mi je, ali bit ce, nije jos vrijeme.

Ajme mami ne mogu vjerovat da je negdje hladno, kod mene žešća pržiona, sjedim i cijedim se..

----------


## Ives000

*LadyB* , kako je na moru? Uživaj punim plučima za nas koje ne možemo na more  :Bye: 

*Tayla, Xavii, Anka*  :grouphug: 

*Kristinica*, kako nam ti stojiš?   :Smile:  

*Ankice*, baš mi je drago da se sve lijepo pokrenulo. Sad si puno bliže svojoj mrvi  :Love: 

*Dominik* , kako si nam ti?

----------


## Tanita14

Ola, cure!

Nije me bilo par dana, u nekom svom modu sam. Sutra mi je mjesec dana od kiretaže i samo čekam da M dođe. Imam spotinge par dana, pa nemam, ali osjećad da M dolazi još nije prisutan. Ionako su mi dulji ciklusi, ali voljela bih da dođe prije mora da se mogu bezbrižno bućkati. 

*Ives*, draga, kad ti je pregled da otvorimo novo odbrojavanje?

*Tayla, Ankice, Xavii*, hebemu te M više! 

Ostale cure, puno pusica šaljem.

----------


## LadyB

Joooj curke ja sam vam po cijeli dan u moru pa ne tipkam  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives hvala na pitanju, pa dobro sam evo cekam pregled 12.8. Cini mi se da nikad nece doc, a opet ne bi da brzo dođe jer to znaci da ljeto prolazi  :Sad: 
Nadam se da ubrzo otvaramo tvoje odbrojavanje!

Tanita, krvaruckas cijelo vrijeme ili ti je krenulo kao lagana M?

Lady samo ti uživaj, bome si zaslužila!

----------


## Tanita14

> Tanita, krvaruckas cijelo vrijeme ili ti je krenulo kao lagana M?


Ma, ne krvarim uopće, samo smeđi spotting po par dana, pa onda par dana normalni iscjedak. Mislim da nemam razloga za brigu, jer je na pregledu sve bilo čisto i ok, a da je taj spotting samo posljedica kiretaže.

----------


## dominikslatki

A da to je onda ok, zapravo nakon kiretaze nema ničeg uobičajenog jer je svakome drugačije i nesto drugo pod normalno. Ali smeđe znaci da je stara krv a to je očekivano. Ja sam krvarila 40 dana i to naizmjence obilno-oskudno, ajme kad se sjetim užasa . Najgore mi je bilo sto sam stalno mislila da to nije ok ali na kraju je stvarno ispalo da je svako tijelo drugačije i drugačije reagira..

----------


## Ives000

Sutra bih trebala na pregled..ali kako su se stvari poćele maloprije odvijati možda odem i danas.  :Sad:  Prmjetila sam smeđkasti iscjedak. Rekli su mi neka mirujem i povisili mi dozu duphastona. U slučaju da počnem krvarit moram odmah na ginekologiju. Eto, a sad kako mi Bog da.

----------


## Tanita14

Uf, Ives, draga, vjerujem da si uplasena, bitno je da nije svjeza krv. Mnoge cure imaju taj iscjedak i uz terapiju izguraju trudnocu do kraja.

----------


## Tanita14

Vibrice na najjace da bude sve ok. Sad miruj, sutra bus vidjela bebicu i bit ce to sve ok :grli:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives mislim da čak vise zena ima krvarenja u nekom obliku nego sto nema i nista neuobičajeno za te tjedne zato nemoj paničariti. Jako dobro je da nije svježa krv znaci da je ova tko zna od kad zapravo. Ti ide dosta toga ?
Ako ćeš bit mirnija Odi vec danas

----------


## Ives000

Ma ok sam vam ja. Evo ležim i odmaram. Nema toga puno.Više onako neki žuto smeđi iscjedak dok se obrišem. Nema mjesta panici. Bit će onako kako mora biti. Svjesna sam od samog početka da je ovo rizična trudnoća i nekako sam se psihički pripremila na sve što ide uz to. Ako ovako ostane, sutra oko 9h idem na pregled jer sutra radi moj doktor koji mi vodi trudnoću.A nekako bi bolje da me on pregleda. Hvala vam curke na utjesi. Javim vam se ..  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## kristinica

Ives, nadam se da će sve biti u redu  :Love: 
Nisam izdržala i pišnem jutros, naravno nula bodova  :gaah:

----------


## Anka91

Kristinica znam taj osjecaj i mrzim ga. Nadam se da ce i nas uskoro obradovat plusici

----------


## nivesa

Pozdrav cure!.Dugo me nije bilo pa vas ni ne mogu polovit. Ives prije svega zelim ti cestitati na +!!! 
Nadam se da je sve ok! "Novim" curama zazelit dobrodoslicu ! I da svi skupa sto prije odjurite na onaj drugi pdf! 
Vidim dobar dio stare postave....
Nadam se da vas iduci mj gledam u naslovu!!!

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 29.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc ll**
**
ODBROJAVALICE:* ** ***


**
**šiškica ~**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**24**.dc
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~* *22**.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**20**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**19.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~13**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~11.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~* *9**.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~* *6**.dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~**~ * *2**.dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~  2.**dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~* *1**.dc*

----------


## Tayla

Drage moje  :grouphug: 

evo danas sam odmah puno bolje. Hvala svima na podršci... ne znam stvarno, nekako me više niti ne ubije u pojam kada stigne menstruacija kao nekoć. A na sve se čovjek navikne, zar ne... Ovako sam bar par dana bila u toj nekoj blaženoj, luckastoj sreći sagrađenoj samo na nadi i željama.. 

idemo dalje, opet sam strateški pogledala sve važne datume u ovom ciklusu, opet pripremila novu taktiku napada na jajne stanice s vojskom MM hahahah  :Grin: 

*Xavii* drži se i idemo ovaj mjesec u napad otprilike istovremeno  :utezi: 

*Ives* to je vjerojatno od duphastona. Samo ti lijepo miruj, mazi trbuščić, knjigu u ruke ili neke filmove i serije gledaj.. samo polako.

*Nivesa* dobro nam došla natrag

*LadyB* uživaš i brčkaš se, je li? dok se mi kupamo samo u svom znoju. Osim *Mami* koja se nekim čudom smrzava u srpnju :D

----------


## LadyB

Ives drago mi je da nisi u panici jer panika ne pomaze..
Smedarenje je cesto ostatak necega prilikom implantacije ili neki manji hematom koji je bio nevidljiv na UVZ...
Ja sam imala takvo smedarenje sa 6+5tt..i bilo je svs ok..drugi scenarij je nazalost bio zbog neceg treceg...
Samo cool, ako se promijeni boja ili i dalje bude obrisak na wc papiru odi na pregled..

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke!!  :Smile:  Kavica.
Ja sam malo uranila, evo idem se baš spremat, pa na kontrolu kod doktora... javim kako je prošlo. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Sretno Ives !!!!!

----------


## Tanita14

Ives, cekamo dobre vijesti!

----------


## Ives000

Eto me curke.. Doktor kaže da ne vidi ništa što bi moglo ugroziti embrio. Srčeko kuca, ali je još jaaaako malo. Moram ležati i odmarati i nastaviti s duphastonima 3x2. Rekao mi je da se stvari mogu sad odvijat u svim smjerovima ali da se ja nadam najboljem. Iscjedak je oskudan i od jutra ga ima malo manje. 
E sad, što se novog odbrojavanja tiće, ja se nadam da se nećete ljutiti ali zbilja se ne usudim otvarati sada dok je ovakva situacija. Ako bude sve bilo u redu onda da. A do tada se nadam da će nas već barem jedna od vas usrečiti s lijepim vjestima. Pa da ćemo u višestruko odborjavanje !  :grouphug: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Zelim ti svu srecu i drzim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## LadyB

Draga Ives bitno da je sve ok i sad dan po dan samo pozitivno

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam drage moje. Nego šta, dan po dan..i samo pozitiva. Tako sam rekla i mojima i neću da me svaki  tren ispituju kako sam. Dobro sam!  :Smile:  
Gdje su nam nestale *sunshine* i petticoat???Njih nikako nema :/ 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanita14

Srceko ❤ Koji si tt?

----------


## Ives000

Po mom računanju 6+6tt a po uzv-u 6+2tt...  :Smile:  
Pa da vidjela sam malu šarenu točkicu kako kucka

----------


## kristinica

Ives samo laganini, bit će sve ok  :Yes: 
Ja danas optimistična.. Prerano sam se testirala, danas mi je 21 dc a ciklus je 22 dc.
Još ima šanse  :Klap:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives bravo za srčeko i nista cudno da je slabo jos je to sve prerano, sjeti se da se meni na 6+4 ni plod nije vidio a kamoli srčeko tako da je super! Čuvaj se i odmaraj, nemoj nista raditi ni po kući ni kuhati ni nista dok se sve to malo ne stabilizira. Pusa

----------


## Ives000

Kristinice ~~~~~~  :fige:  
Jesi li bila kod doktora zbog kratkih ciklusa??? Jesi si probala produžiti s nekim prirodnim pripravcima??? 

Dominik, ma samo krevet-wc-kuhinja-krevet ! Počinjem od sutra s knjigicama, već mi fale...pa ću si malo okupirat misli a i vrijeme će mi brže proći .


Taman kad pomislim da se povuklo eto ga na opet!!!  :gaah:  
Koja je ovo dresura za psihu... ufff budem i ja to preživila. :/

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 30.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc ll**
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**~* *25.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:* ** ***


**ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~* *23**.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**21**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~14**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~12.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~ 10**.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 7**.dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~**~ 3**.dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~  3.**dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~ 2**.dc*

----------


## kristinica

Ives, počela sam piti vitamin b i b complex, oni produžuju ciklus, umanjuju bolove kod pms-a pa i mučninu u trudnoći i dobri su za kožu. Baš me zanima hoce li produžiti, i par dana bi bilo super. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim bijelog iscjetka 2 dana i evo danas malo. Inače u ovo vrijeme me već boli stomak. I presjekla me jaka bol nisko prije par dana. Bumo vidjeli..

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives sta se opet pojačao iscjedak? Bitno da nije crven

----------


## Tanita14

Kristinice, evo malo ~~~~~~~ da se - pretvoti u + ! 

Ives, draga, uzivaj uz lijepe price na prisilnom odmoru. U mislima sam s tobom. Onim pozitivnim, ofkors  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Tanita hvala ti.. Nada uvjek postoji  :Smile:

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 31.7.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc ll**
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**~* *26.dc
**
ODBROJAVALICE:* ** ***


**ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~* *24**.dc
**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**22**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~15**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~13.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~11**.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 8.**dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~**~ 4**.dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~**~**4.**dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~* *3**.dc*

----------


## LadyB

Jutro cure, evi pijem kavu pa sak dosla do vas da vidim kaj ima

----------


## Romeo85

Eiii curke samo da vas pozdravim....

Kristinice drzim fige.... :Smile: 

Ives, samo odmaraj i probaj se ne optetecivati s iscjedkom...bit ce to sve ok, bitno da mrvica kuca.....bas sam sretna zbog tebe... :Smile:  drz se....

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, cure!

I ja pijem kavicu, u Zg neko šugavo vrijeme, pa ga koristim za duže spavanje  :Smile: 

*LadyB*, vjerujem da je na moru sunce, pa uživaj i za nas na kontinentu.

*Romeo*, kako si nam ti?

*Tayla*mislim da smo već isprogramirane da odtugujemo prvi-drugi dan M, a onda brzo kujemo ratni plan za napad na jajnu stanicu. Jednom će vojska osvojiti utrvrdu i bit će malih kmečavaca. A kako i sama znaš, neki ratovi traju dulje, neki kraće, ali s vremenom završe  :Wink: 

*Ives*, kako si nam danas?

Meni danas 32dc, ni traga M.

----------


## Ives000

Romeo, ljubim  :Love:  Molim Boga non-stop sa sve bude u redu, i bit će. Čvrsto vjerujem u to. A i kad imam vas koje mi daju ovoliko pozitivnih vibri..ma onda mora biti dobro!  :Wink:  

Kristinice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  samo hrabro.

Znam koliko je stresno ovo isčekivanje. 

Tanita, mila moja. I kod nas u Vt pada kiša ali mi nekako i paše.. ležim i večinom spavam.. stanje kod mene je nepromjenjivo. Vidjet ćemo kako će se dalje razvijati situacija. Idem dan po dan. I nadam se najboljem. 

Da li ti je i prije trajao duže ciklus ??? 

Tayla, kako si nam ti ??


Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanita14

Ma, nakon kontracepcijskih, ciklusi su mi bili 31-42 dana, zadnjih mjeseci se ustabilili na 31-33 ali uz pomoć Evinih kapi. Pošto sad ne pijem ništa osim euthyroxa, očekujem dulji ciklus, ali se nadam kraćemu, čisto da M prođe prije mora  :Smile: 

Nisam uhvatila, kad ti je slijedeći pregled?

----------


## Zenii

*Ives000* bravo za srčeko  :Heart: ,i sretno za dalje..nećeš se ni okrenuti,a već ćeš maziti bebaća :mama:

----------


## kristinica

drage moje, hvala vam na ohrabrenju i potpori, odmah mi suza kane  :grouphug: 
zasad ni traga pms-u  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Tanita, a možda da si ubrzaš s duphastonima ili da vidiš sa svojim gin. da ti da nešto..da možeš mirno na more..  :Smile:  

Za tjedan dana mi je pregled. A do tada strogo mirovanje. 

Zenii, hvala ti.. i iskreno se nadam tom scenariju.  :Kiss:  

Kristinica, mislim da je to dobar znak  :Wink:  kako se osjećaš sada? 




Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Dobro se osjećam, ništa ne boli, samo imam osjećaj vlažnosti dole pa stalno provjeravam na wc-u jel stigla vještica, zasad nije, samo iscjedak. Mislim da ću sutra pišnit još jedan test. Kupila sam gravignost mini.

----------


## Anka91

Drzim fige da budu dupli stapici

----------


## Ives000

Sretno mila.. neka budu dva čvrsta stupića... °•○☆°•○☆°•○☆°•○▪☆

Tanita.. kad ideš na more.. ??? Baš sam pročitala da nam stiže lijepo vrijeme.. možda ti se i posreći.
Lijepo pusti mozak na pašu i odmor do daske..  :Love: 

LadyB kako je kod tebe?? Jel se *Moraš*  :Smile:  ?  Joj nema mi ništa bolje od ljetnih večeri na moru, pa šetnjice.. kao da sam u drugoj sferi... zbilja raj za dušu i čistilište za novčanik..  :Laughing:  ali isplati se.

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam curke ! Jedva čekam jutro  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Ma ja bas laganini ovih dana, nisam ni LH test popiskila jer sam se u takvoj zurbi spakirala na more da sam zaboravila. Dosao i muz za mnom za vikend i bas nam je super, njemu pogozovo dode dobro par dana godisnjeg..a meni uvijek  :Wink: 

Ives citaj knjige gledaj tv..proci ce i taj period..

Kristinca drzim fige  :Smile: 

Tanita i Tayla masem vam  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Lady, tako se to radi. Odmaraj i srcem i dušom..možda i dobro da si zaboravila na Lh trakice... uvjek je bolje spontano  :Wink:  

Kristinice jesi pišnula ??????

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Jesam, ne vidim drugu crtu, pokušavam sa svih strana ali ništa od sjene. Laptop mi se pokvario pa vam ne mogu sliku stavit. Onako pospana sam pišnula ebay trakicu-one step umjesto gravignost mini. Pričekat ću 2 dana, ako ne dođe m onda ću i taj mini pisnit. Ako sam b vitaminima produžila ciklus teško je sad reći
Koliko traje i da li mi kasni m ili ne..  nisam u bedu, još ima šanse sve dok ne dođe vještica ...

----------


## kristinica

Idem u goste za vikend, pa se javim u ponedjeljak ... svim curama puno sreće !

----------


## Ives000

Nemoj  biti tužna i ako se ne bude pokazalo išta.. bitno da si  produžila cikluse i to je nešto. Veliki pomak. I korak bliže do svog blaga  :Wink:  Lijep provod..i samo lagano 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

cure, poklanjam pregnitude, po sastavu isto sto i inofolic koji se koristi kao dodatak prehrani za pcos.
http://www.pregnitude.com/

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubekice može meni ako nisi poklonila već.
Curke mislim na vas, mi na moru, mozak na paši i uživancija.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice može meni ako nisi poklonila već.
> Curke mislim na vas, mi na moru, mozak na paši i uživancija.


Nisam. Odakle si ti? Javi mi se u inbox pliz...

----------


## Tayla

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 2.8.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc ll**
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**~* *28.dc
**ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**26.dc

ODBROJAVALICE:* ** ***

**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**24**.**dc
**wannahavenoah**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.**dc
**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~17**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~15.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~12**.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 10.**dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~**~ 6.**dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~**~6**.**dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~* *5.**dc*

----------


## xavii

Bubekice jel ti pomogao ikako?

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice jel ti pomogao ikako?


Nije, al izgleda da je pomogao siofor jer dobivam mengu bez duphastona vec par ciklusa.

----------


## kristinica

Tayla, piši 1 dc  :Sad:   Eto, barem sam produžila ciklus za 2 dana ...

----------


## LadyB

Ktistinica ne brini doci ce i taj THE ciklus  :Wink: 

Ives kako si nam ti?

Nis mi stanacamo ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Pišite sutra *3dc.*

----------


## Anka91

Danas mi je 7 dc trakice su stigle sad lovim O

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam na potpori.. Lady, Anka sretno sa štancanjem !

----------


## Tanita14

Siskica i Kristinica, zao mi je.

  Ja i dalje cekam svoju M, pocela sam jucer i bazalnu mjeriti,po njij sam u drugoj fazi ciklusa. Sad cekam pad.

----------


## Tanita14

Ives, pustam da priroda odradi svoje, nece mi se hormonima sopati...i ne mislim poslije ove M ni O pratiti bar neko vrijeme. Dragi i ja cemo laganini dok me piskic-manija ne uhvati  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Ives, pustam da priroda odradi svoje, nece mi se hormonima sopati...i ne mislim poslije ove M ni O pratiti bar neko vrijeme. Dragi i ja cemo laganini dok me piskic-manija ne uhvati


Tanita bude ti to sve doslo svojim tempom, bar je meni tako bilo..iako eto prosli ciklus sam se svjetski ponadala..sad opet malo pustam mozak na pasu  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro komadi!
Kavica!!
Ja guštam, mir, cvrči i kavica.
Totalno opuštanje.

----------


## LadyB

Ej Mami i ja bas identicno  :Smile: 

Ives se vec koji dan nije javila, jel se trebamo brinut?

----------


## melange

jutro cure!
i ja navratila da poskočim za pokrivalice i piškilice  :utezi: 

*wannahavenoah* jesi uspjela uloviti o s trakicama ovaj ciklus?

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives javi se!

----------


## kristinica

Samo da demantiram samu sebe, b vitamin ne pomaže kod pms bolova..
Sinoć sam sve zvijezde prebrojila od bolova u stomaku.. 
Ives, nadam se da je sve u redu ..

----------


## Tanita14

Hej, curke!



Pozdrav morskim uzivalicama, za tjedan dana bum i ja uzivala k'o prase u blatu  :Smile: 

Kristinice, nasam se da si danas bolje.

----------


## kristinica

Tanita, bolje je danas, hvala bogu. Znači još malo pa na more, baš ti zavidim.
Ja sam već bila i zaboravila  :Smile:  
Tayla, šta ima kod tebe? Gdje si nam? Ines, draga, jesi dobro?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Ives javi se? Stvarno sam sad zabrinuta.
Curke kavica je kuhana, poslužite se.

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro!

Mami, hvala na kavici, pije se i kod mene  :Smile:  Suseda već naveliko usisava, pa me potjerala s balkona  :Smile: 

Ja se nadam da se Ives samo nakratko isključila iz svega i da je sve ok.

----------


## Ives000

Hey drage moje!!!Ajme ja napravila cjelu pomutnju ovdje.. oprostite mi curke, nije mi to bila namjera. Mužu sam obečala da neću ići na net kako bi se opustila i počela pozitivno razmišljati.. sad je otišao do grada pa sam iskoristila priku.. ali pssssssst!!!..  xD 
  Iscjedak je nestao.. e sad čekam petak da vidim jel sve u redu. 
 Kako ste mi vi drage moje???Jesam li što propustila idem se odmah bacat na čitanje.. javim vam se poslije petka..  :Kiss:  svima


Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Ajde hvala bogu, već smo se uplašile.. Držimo fige za petak!
Tayla, javi nam se i ti ..

----------


## LadyB

Ives svakako nemoj kopat po netu citajuci sve moguce scenarije i tragedije...nije u tome kvaka, nikome od toga nije bolje, samo gore..
Dan po dan doci ce i petak  :Wink: 
Nek si ti nama dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala cure što mislite na mene.

Eto, vidjet ću što će doktor sutra reći. 
Ja se nadam da je s bebom sve u redu. Jedino mi je to i bitno. 

A da mi nije dosadno do pregleda , borim se sa stalnim mučninama..meso ne mogu ni pogledat, jutros u 05 sam prvi put i povratila. Nisam više mogla izdržat (do danas sam se jako suzdržavala).  Mislim da mi je i od duphastona muka. Ma od svega. Tako da mi je sada najveći problem što klopati. Curke koje idete na more..lijepo se provedite. A curke koje ste već na moru samo tako i dalje nastavite.. 
Tayla, di si nam ti nestala? 


Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Kavica za trudilice i naše trudnice.

----------


## LadyB

Jutro curke,

evo da popijem kavu uz forum čitajući vas, ponekad bacim oko i na moje terminuše poput Ribice i Mume na drugom PF tek toliko da vidim gdje bi ja bila sada...
ovaj vikend bi mi bilo 30t, i baš me stegne oko srca kada na to pomislim...i to me baš uhvati uvijek oko ovih dana kada ponovo pokušavamo jer mi se sav film vrati natrag...
to me iskustvo obilježilo za čitav život...

no, ajmo mi na vedrije teme  :Smile: 
vidim da se uživa na moru, ja sam brzinski došla na kontinent ali već za vikend idem natrag na more  :Smile: 
bolje se nekako nosim sa svim u toplijim krajevima  :lool:  

*Ives*  :fige:  za petak 

*Romeo, Tayla* što ima kod vas?

----------


## Petticoat

Ives, tek sada vidim!
Bas mi je JAKO drago zbog tebe, zaslužila si draga! Zelim ti sve savrseno!
Nivesa draga bas mi je drago da si se vratila!
Da Ives 4 dc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

Ima koja piškilica ovih dana da navijamo  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Ribica 1

> Jutro curke,
> 
> evo da popijem kavu uz forum čitajući vas, ponekad bacim oko i na moje terminuše poput Ribice i Mume na drugom PF tek toliko da vidim gdje bi ja bila sada...
> ovaj vikend bi mi bilo 30t, i baš me stegne oko srca kada na to pomislim...i to me baš uhvati uvijek oko ovih dana kada ponovo pokušavamo jer mi se sav film vrati natrag...
> to me iskustvo obilježilo za čitav život...
> 
> no, ajmo mi na vedrije teme 
> vidim da se uživa na moru, ja sam brzinski došla na kontinent ali već za vikend idem natrag na more 
> bolje se nekako nosim sa svim u toplijim krajevima  
> ...


Draga znam kako ti je jer sam prosla to. I ja bih se cesto zapitala koji bi tjedans sad bila, a kasnije koliko bi beba imala mjeseci. Najgore mi je bilo u PMS-u, valjda hormoni polude. Cesto se sjetim sestre u bolinici koja mi je lani rekla da cu doc sljedece godine rodit, to mi se cinilo kao vjecnost skoro nemoguce. Neces se ni okreni a beba ce te lupati po stomakau. Drzi se!

----------


## LadyB

> Draga znam kako ti je jer sam prosla to. I ja bih se cesto zapitala koji bi tjedans sad bila, a kasnije koliko bi beba imala mjeseci. Najgore mi je bilo u PMS-u, valjda hormoni polude. Cesto se sjetim sestre u bolinici koja mi je lani rekla da cu doc sljedece godine rodit, to mi se cinilo kao vjecnost skoro nemoguce. Neces se ni okreni a beba ce te lupati po stomakau. Drzi se!


Znas sve i sama  :Wink:  razumijemo se...nazalost...
Ali zato mi je tako lijepo vidjet da s druge strane bebe rastu i samo sto nisu stigle  :Smile:  pa tako i tvoja, cak posebno zbog tog bliskog termina  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Vecer, djevojke. Sinoc dobila svoju prvu M nakon kiretaze i ovo je prva kojoj sam se razveselila nakon duzeg vremena.

A onda plac jer gadura nije ni trebala biti tu... Bar je dosla u okvirima, 36.dc.

----------


## Tanita14

Ubiti sam dosla zavibrati nasoj Ives sutra za pregled jer svaka dobra vijest mi podize vjeru da cemo sve jednog dana biti majke.

Ives, draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da je sve ok. A bit ce.

----------


## Tanita14

Ribica, mah mah  :Smile: 



Lady, ja ne brojim tjedne, ne smijem, ubilo bi me. Nekako sam zablokirala, ne prucam s nikim o tom jervako krenem, raspast cu se. A znam ako se raspadnem da necu biti bolje. Sad se veselim moru, ne ciljanom sexu, alkoholu  :Smile:  Little things...

----------


## Tanita14

Tayla, gdje si nestala? Si ok?

Vidim da lista stoji par dana, pa se nadam da je ok da ju sutra sredim kad bum na kompu...da se ne zagubi....

----------


## LadyB

Draga Tanita, sto da ti kazem osim da to bas ide takvim tokom, kod mene, kod svih koje znam..koliko god zvucalo brutalno od kada sam pocela to prevaljivat preko jezika u razgovoru razbila sam onu nelagodu koju svi ipak osjete kada to spomenem..ali mi je istovremeno postali nekako i lakse o tome govoriti..cak imam osjecaj i da sam educirala neke oko sebe (ne zelim zvucat ko da pametujem sad na tu temu) ali nekako sam ojacala..slome me i dalje neka sranja koja me iznenade na prepad.

----------


## Tanita14

Kavicaaaa! Gdje ste sve?

Ja nadobudno pokušala quotat listu, ali previše mi BBBBBB znakova, pa sam se izgubila  :Smile:  Može neka uputa?  :Smile: 

*Ives*, draga, čekamo te!

*LadyB*, oko mene je neki zavjet šutnje oko mog spontanog. Jednostavno, nitko ništa ne pita, ja ne počinjem temu. Pa ne znam jel mi to bolje ili gore. Jer ako počnem pričati s ljudima koji to nisu prošli, krenu mi suze. Kad pričam s curama koje jesu to prošle, nekako ostajem "hrabra" zbog njih. Ne znam kako to objasniti... Ali znam da sve prolazi, pa tako će i to  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Tanita, svatko na svoj nacin odboluje alije u svakom slucaji bitno odbolovati..vjerojatno te nitko ne zeli ppovrijediti bilo kakvim pitanjem ili podsjecati..

Ives sretno danas  :Smile: 

Piškilice gdje ste? Daj pa nemojte da ja moram vec sa 1dpo otvarat sezonu  :Smile:

----------


## melange

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 7.8.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 60.dc 
*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 60.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc ll**
**ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~31**.dc
wannahavenoah~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28*.*dc

ODBROJAVALICE:* ** ***

**zeni**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~22**.dc
**romeo85~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~20.**dc
**ladyB~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~~17**.**dc
**mami2~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~ 15.**dc
**tayla~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~~**~ 11.**dc
**anka91~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~~~**~**~ 11**.**dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~ 10**.**dc
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**~ 6**.dc**kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~5**.**dc*

----------


## melange

ja sam na laptopu pa mi nije bio problem updateati listu, nadam se da nije strogo zabranjeno  :škartoc: 
i nadam se da sam svima pravilno zbrojila dane.

----------


## žužy

Pusa kokice! :pivo: 
Taylica nam se zgubila,nadam se da je dobro.
Ives,i ja čekam da se javiš  :fige: 
Curke,nek bilo koja update-a listu,koja prva dojde...i samo mala sitnica,Petticoat je jučer prijavila 4. dc.
Lady,Tanita,sve znam...nije lako ni malo. Kad bi pročitala kaj pišu cure koje su vadile betu kad i ja u prošloj trudnoči...kak im je bilo u kojem tt..
Doma nemaš s kim pričati o tome,osim sa SM. Al i bolje,jer teško te kuži neko ko to nije prošao.  Ma...proči će. To me držalo. I volja za naprijed. Ponekad bi imala napade-dosta sad,ajmo stat i počet normalno živit...al začas te to pusti i nemreš ne priželjkivati svoju bebicu.
I evo nas sad u 17. tt.
Zato,glave gore...doči će kad tad. Malo strpljenja i pokoja pomoć doktora ako treba,i daj Bože da uskoro sve redom tipkate na trudničkom pdf-u!
☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~☆~  ~☆~☆~☆

----------


## Ives000

Hej drage moje. Evo i mene. Danas sam ušla u 8tt a po uzv-u 7+5 tt.

Doktor je zadovoljan kako se sve odvija. Mrva je dobro a to mi je najbitnije. Moram nastaviti i dalje sa duphastonima i folacinom. Kontrola za 3tj. Jedino ako i danas nastavim s povračanjima onda sutra moram na infuziju..ja se nadam da to neće biti potrebno. 

Petticoat, pa hvala ti mila. I ja se nadam da ćeš nas i ti uskoro razveseliti s lijepim vjestima. Što te nema s nama tu, da se malo družimo? 

Tayla??? Pa gdje si nam ti nestala ???

Tanita..samo si oznaći sve (cjelu listu)  i ponovo boldaj pa će ti biti u okviru dozvoljenih brojki. Sretno s listom tko god se odlući voditi.. 

Žužy, dobro si primjetila, treba netko petti promjeniti sutra DC.
Jao 17tt si već???? Kako vrijeme leti.. Drago mi je zbog tebe i da ste ti i beba dobro  :Kiss:  

Melange, kako si nam ti? Velika pohvala što si dobrovoljno uredila listu .

----------


## kristinica

Bog cure !
Tayla draga, nadam se da je sve u redu s tobom..
Žužy, čestitke na trudnoći ! Znam da ovdje nije tema, ali gdje si bila u dobitnom
Postupku? I kod kojeg doktora? Ako uskoro kod mene ništa ne bude, krećem
I ja u te vode ...

----------


## kristinica

Melange, hvala na listi !
Ives, baš mi je drago zbog tebe i bebice , samo i dalje laganini i sve
Četiri u zrak  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Bog cure !
> Tayla draga, nadam se da je sve u redu s tobom..
> Žužy, čestitke na trudnoći ! Znam da ovdje nije tema, ali gdje si bila u dobitnom
> Postupku? I kod kojeg doktora? Ako uskoro kod mene ništa ne bude, krećem
> I ja u te vode ...


Ovo je bio naš zadnji stimulirani IVF ,inače smo na Vuk Vrhovcu zadnje dvije godine i prvi put kod dr Podgajskog. Igrom slučaja mi on nije odredio ni stimulaciju ni štopericu,ali sve sam lijepo dogovorila sa zamjenskom dr. On mi je bio na punkciji. Dobili smo tri petodnevna embrija od kojih smo jednoga vratili i dva zamrzli. 
Ono zbog čega cijenim tog doktora jest da sluša. I nejde politikom 'ajmo probat ovo...pa ono..možda uspije..'  Činjenica da nakon 6 godina,on je je prvi spomenuo septum,mali ali prisutan,i htio da napravimo dijagn. laparoskopiju ciklus prije postupka. Tako je i bilo,još su me rezovi boljeli od op a počeli smo sa postupkom.
I novost je da sam u ovom postupku na heparinu. Eto.
Malo off topic,najte zamjerit :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Ives,super :Very Happy: 
Jesi vidjela to majušno srculence kako tuče punom parom...koji prizor  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mamiza

Trudilice pridružujem vam se u odbrojavanju. 
1 dc, počinjemo ispočetka. Planiram piti vrkutu.

----------


## kristinica

Hvala Žužy ! Isprike svima zbog off topica ..

----------


## Ives000

> Ives,super
> Jesi vidjela to majušno srculence kako tuče punom parom...koji prizor


Gledala sam kao u transu i sve nevjerujem da se to događa meni. 

Još moj doktor (legenda, jao baš volim tog čovjeka..) mjeri mrvicu i  kaže : " Ma nemoj, centimetar i pol smo veliki, jao što smo si važni " hahahah baš me nasmijao s tim  :Laughing:  zbilja je predivan osjećaj vidjeti svoje malo kako napreduje. Neusporedivo s ićim.

Od sveg svog srca vam želim da što prije uživate sa svojom mrvicama.. jedva čekam da uživamo sve skupa na trudničkim temama i zajedno  odbrojavamo do termina.  :grouphug:

----------


## LadyB

Žužy ma niš nije off topic jer ustvari nikad ne znas tko ce se pronaci u necemu sto uopce nije ocekivao pa mu se upali neka lampica..ja sam uvijek u nekim nenadanim mjestima nasla odgovore  :Smile: 

Ives a da ti otvoris novo odbrojavanje, bez obzira na strahove  :Smile:  

Curke ja od danas opet na cekanju do novog piškenja :/ #ihate2ww

----------


## Ribica 1

Ives super za mrvicu. Doista je  carobno vidjeti tako nesto malo kako srce kuca i razvija se u malo bice. Mene je najvise dirnuo UZV u 11 tt kad sam ga vidjela onako cijelog formiranog s rukicama i nogicama. Tad sam shvatila da sam stvarno trudna.

----------


## Tanita14

*Ives*, ajme, baš, baš mi je drago da ste ok i da kucate i rastete  :Heart:  Nadam se da će i nevolje sa povraćanjem prestati, ali par infuzija će ti dobro doći da povratiš snagu za sebe i bebicu. Muž skinuo zabranu forumiranja?  :Laughing: 

*melange*, hvala na listi, ja ću sutra kasno doći doma, ali ako ju nitko ne apdejta, probat ću ja po Ivesinom naputku. A ako mi uspije, poslije mora je mogu ja i preuzeti ako nam se *Tayla* ne javi. 

*Tayla*, javi se bar točkicom da se ne brinemo  :Wink: 

*žužy*, draga, priče poput tvoje me i drže da idem dalje, iako ja *znam* da me moja bebica čeka. I ne mogu reći da sam loše, stvarno sam ok, ali u svakom danu postoji bar tih pet minuta gdje se osjetim prazno. Ali brzo se prehitim na pozitivu  :Smile: 

 Ostale curke, mah, mah, mah

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica.

----------


## Ives000

> Žužy ma niš nije off topic jer ustvari nikad ne znas tko ce se pronaci u necemu sto uopce nije ocekivao pa mu se upali neka lampica..ja sam uvijek u nekim nenadanim mjestima nasla odgovore 
> 
> Ives a da ti otvoris novo odbrojavanje, bez obzira na strahove  
> 
> Curke ja od danas opet na cekanju do novog piškenja :/ #ihate2ww


Nebi sama u odbrojavanje.. nekako bi mi dobro došlo društvo. Ajde požurite se.. ja vas strpljivo čekam..  :Kiss:

----------


## Tanita14

Ives, naj zezati, vrijeme ja da odbrojavanje nosi tvoje ime  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Jutro, kavica.


Fala MAMI na kavici  :Kiss:  
Uživaš na Pelješcu? I ja sam lani... :mama:

----------


## Ives000

A-a.. barem jednu ću pričekati.. nitko ne voli biti sam. Ovo vam je bar dobra motivacija da se više keksate i piškate..  :Laughing:   lady kad krećeš u akciju..su testići spremni? Za koga idućeg navijamo.. ???

Mamiza, dobro nam došla, nadam se da ćeš brzo ostvariti svoj cilj. Sretno  :fige:  

Tanita  :Love:  

Ribice.. jao mogu si mislit. Jedva čekam..taman na idućoj kontroli ću biti 11tt  ❤

----------


## MAMI 2

> Fala MAMI na kavici  
> Uživaš na Pelješcu? I ja sam lani...


Uživam, još danad, sutra krećemo doma, odnosno u Međugorje, Mostar, Sarajevo pa Zg. Imamo turneju.

----------


## žužy

Joj tak smo i mi pred četri lete...osim Međugorja.
Uživajte!

----------


## Petticoat

Ives dobro bi nam doslo tvoje odbrojavanje, dobili bi vjetar u leda ❤️
Ajde curo, ajde!Zasluzila si!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Ives donesi srecu nekoj trudilici. Tradicija je da otvaranjem novog odbrojavanja neka pisne plusic!

----------


## Tanita14

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA: 8.8.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE:  


*sunshine*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 61.dc
ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc ll
ooleot ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
wannahavenoah~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

ODBROJAVALICE:  

zeni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ladyB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
tayla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## Tanita14

Curke, ne ide ovo meni... pokušala sam editirati, ali isteklo mi vrijeme?! 

Kaj svaki dan moram boje i font mjenjati?

----------


## Petticoat

Pa koliko se meni cini dobra je lista, ali gledam s mobitela


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanita14

> Pa koliko se meni cini dobra je lista, ali gledam s mobitela
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nema boja  :Sad:

----------


## xavii

Ma bitno je da vidimo dc  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LISTA ZA : 9.8.2015. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(NE)ČEKALICE: 



ives000* *~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~58.dc ll
wannahavenoah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc





ODBROJAVALICE:  



zenii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ladyB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
petticoat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
kristinica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mamiza** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc


*

----------


## Ives000

> Nema boja


Draga objasnim ti sada sve u inboxu, nemoj se brinut jako je jednostavno  :Kiss: 

Neke curke sam maknula jer se već dugo nisu javile, ali kada požele natrag, slobodno nekad se jave, i netko će ih već vratiti na listu.  :Love:

----------


## Ives000

*Evo drage moje, odlučila se ja i na taj korak..Moj dragi me uspio nagovorit, rekao mi je da ne budem pi*da, i ako nekoj od vas može donjeti sreću neka odmah otvorim novo odbrojavanje.. i što ću ..vidim ja da ste svi u pravu i poslušam vas* 

ključ je ovdje * upadajte*  :kokice: : http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88455-O...15#post2794915

----------

